# Don't fall asleep while driving.



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

.
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
I wonder if WTF?...was what the driver was thinking when he woke up after falling asleep behind the wheel on I-90 in Montana, uninjured.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Naw, he just wanted a few yards of ribbon for his new ride…wowzers, lucky to be alive.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang! Ya don't see that everyday!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank God he did not have a passenger.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Oh boy…good point!


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

UUUUMMMM>>>>>........WOW….:..All I can say is…UUUUMMMM/..........WOW….


----------



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

OMG 
New way to peel a *CAR!*


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank God he wasn't driving in England, on the left I mean.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

it seems to me i try to peel the highway
just like the way you do it with and apple

Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I've never seen anything like that.


----------



## Rob200 (Sep 21, 2009)

this is why they are putting in the new type of Gard rail so this will not happen


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

He was probably very much awake after the first big bang. My middle daughter just pull a similar stunt on her way home from work on Friday. Not sleeping- TEXTING… AUGHHHHHHHH scared the crap out of her.. and that is a good thing since she wasn't hurt learning the lesson, the car on the other hand was quite damaged on the driver's side fender and some parts underneath- luckily her long suffering boyfriend was able to repair the damage- of course the dents serve as a permanent reminder to her to keep her "eyes on the road and her hands upon the wheel"


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Buy the man a cup of coffee! Geeze!

Sheila


----------



## Bradford (Dec 8, 2007)

And new pair of underwear.


----------



## Paul2274 (Nov 17, 2009)

Glad to hear he is ok.

Just hope that wan't his wife's suburban!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Just hope that wan't his wife's suburban!

That will buff out


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

and maybe just a little Bondo…


----------



## Raftermonkey (Jun 5, 2010)

95% of drivers say," OH S#!*" right before they wreck. The other 5% are from Mississippi and they say, "Hold my beer and watch this s#!*."


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a WTF moment.
I've got Polaroid photos of a rollover wreck with a guardrail. The rail went between the driver and passenger seat in the front of a SUV. The support post went through the sunroof and into the floorboard. One occupant had his legs pinned to the seat. Neither passenger was seriously hurt. This happened just as an ice storm was starting to freeze. The passengers were also luck in the fact it was a rental.


----------



## JohnDennis (May 4, 2010)

Somebody please inform the driver that is NOT an OEM bumper upgrade.

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

They were either texting or talking on the phone.
On a regular basis these days, some idiot either almost hits me or pulls out in front of me, almost causing me to hit them. 99.99% of the time, when I get to where I can see them, they either have the phone to their ear, or the phone is down with them trying to hide it, but you can clearly see they are texting. The other 0.01% aren't that smart. They have the phone up in front of them. Held smack dab in the middle of their line of site with the road, while they are texting. 
I think someone needs to invent something that when the key is turned on it disables all cell phones within the vehicle.

Hold on though. I run a wrecker service for years. Spending a lot of time on the highways, you would believe what I have seen going on behind the wheel of vehicles. Here's just a few:
.eating behind the wheel. We're not talking burgers here. I've seen people with plates using a knife and fork and even one guy with a bowl of cereal and milk.
.changing clother while driving. We're talking stripping but naked here and putting on something different.
.reading the newspaper. I know it is important to get your daily news, but really? How can you watch the road with a newspaper draped across the steering wheel.
.making babies. I won't EVEN go into details. You know what I mean.
.a board laid across the passenger seat and a woman was putting together a puzzle. No, she wasn't working at stoplights while waiting. I'm talking while running about 80 down the interstate.
.fighting. Yes, not an argument. This was two guys actually throwing hard hitting fists back and forth, with a thrid person, the woman in the back seat, trying to take the driver out with her purse. 
.the final one I'll tell about. The guy that was watching a porno movie on a DVD player on the dash, and you know what he was doing while watching it. He finished his "job" at just about the exact same time as he was driving up under the back end of a cement truck.

This is sad folks. These are not attempts at jokes. These are things I seen with my own eyes. The sadder part is the fact that some things cannot be unseen.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

In the "Near North" of Canada they don't have Side Guardrails. They put a Lot of Salt on the Highways in the Winter. MOOSE Or MEESE (Plural) come to the Highways because they Love to eat the Salted Vegitation in the Spring & Summer (For Real!) It IS a Major Problem!!

Truckers up there have all had what looks like an Anti Tank Grill installed up front.

The Moose aren't all to concerned about the Wee Little Cars when they cross the Road. His belly is at about the height of the top of the car. So this happens. I saw a short Film on this and the Lady Driver walked away Unscathed.

MIRACLES do happen!!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

WOW!! 784 Days Old already.

I see Photobucket did their "Thing" as usual.

Oh well. That's Life ….Or NOT!!!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Did you remove it or did the website?
You could repost it maybe?


----------



## bluekingfisher (Mar 30, 2010)

Not really too concerned about theses people unless of course he veers the other way and some poor unfortunate coming the other way has to suffer.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm amazed he got out of that unscathed. It looks like something from a 'Final Destination' film.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Some time ago there was a report on the radio where highway patrol officers were relating things they had seen:


a woman putting on panty hose on I90, driving eractically 
a man shaving with a BIC razor, shaving foam, and a large cup of water … never heard of electric razor
on I20 in Iowa a woman reading a book balanced on the steering wheel
a woman putting on eye make up using the visor mirror set so she couldn't see out of the windshield
a man balancing his checkbook, checkbook on one knee and calculator on the other

*And, these were all before cell phones!*

Many European car manufacturers didn't know why their cars weren't selling to comparable models from japan and the U.S. when they discovered their cars lacked cup holders. Maybe they were on to something, cars are for driving and on the Autobahn you do not want any distractions!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Hey William: Nice To Hear From You Again!!*

REid you remove it or did the website?
You could repost it maybe?

When you're a "Member" of PhotoBucket and take your Photos directly from there and Post them, PhotoBucket (Unknowingly to most people) retains control of ALL the Photos that come from their Site.

If you Cancel Your PhotoBucket account, any and all of the Photos you've Downloaded from there MAGICALLY Disappear. I've seen the same PhotoBucket "Sorry" thing on here a number of times.

It's happened to me before as well as others on here. It's one of the reasons I Left PhotoBucket, right after this Site got the "Amazon Downloader" which now seems to be Flipping a lot of Pictures Upside Down.

A few People trying to Post Projects have been Complaining about it.

The only way around it is to Download it to your own Computer from PhotoBucket, modify it a little and change the File Name. Which kind of defeats the Reason for Having PhotoBucket in the first Place.

So now Everything comes directly from my Computer as I have TONS of storage space. I might still have the Pic. I'll see….... YEP! I have it. As Below.

========================================================









========================================================

Well! Do Tell!! That's the first time any of my Pics have been "Flipped"!!

As Per The Advice of one of the "Moderators" I ain't gonna remove it and try again.

One of the guys said he *"Flipped it" Upside Down before Posting and it got "Flipped" Right side up when he Re-Posted it. DUUHHHHHH! So! I'll try that "Wacky Logic" ...LOL…*

Isn't this just all too much FUN??? Here we go!!

======================================================










=======================================================

*Well! Glory Be!! Thought I'd better "Label It" just in case. ...LOL…*

Best Regards William!

kciR …... OOPS! Rick


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Quite the accident ! 
Is Abbott still with us ?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Dusty:

Last time Abbott APPEARS to have been here was 747 Days ago.

BUT! I still have him in my *"Buddies List". I always thought he was a Great Guy!*

Anyone with a Signature Line that says "-*Ohh mann…pancakes and boobies…I'll bet that's what Heaven is like! ♣ ♣ ♣ ♣*

Can't be all that bad!!

Rick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I haven't used photo bucket Rick since Lumberjocks began allowing us to upload straight from our computers. Actually, my only use for a photo bucket account was when we used to have to have one to post here. I haven't used that account in so long, maybe I need to go check to see if anything is still there.

I too miss Abbott. I would like to know what happened to him as well.

As for hearing from me again, I always seem to lose touch with you until you comment on one of your old threads or I happen across one you have recently commented on. I've enjoyed all the conversation we've had in the past. I wish I could keep up with everyone better. I have a hard time doing it though. The only ones I'm able to keep up with all the time these days is a few buddies who send me a PM when they post something.

I know there is a way to get notifications when a buddy posts. I am afraid though that I do not wish to introduce any more interruptions into my life right now. I just want to enjoy my buddies when I'm able to catch up with them.

So, after saying all that, if you have time, drop me a PM now and then. I like talking to you. You're a good guy in my book.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

While making sure you were still on my buddy list, I went to the last thread you replied on. It's the one about who's running the site. 
I hope I am talking to my buddy Rick. The one I added as a buddy.
Someone stole your identity at one point and I mistakingly had that person (who was no "buddy" of mine by the way) listed as a buddy as well, even though I didn't recall adding them as a buddy. It made it confusing for a while to keep up with who was who.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

I saw a woman in a skirt shaving her legs once while driving.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Well. It's getting more confusing by the Minute!

Ms Debbie has Posted there and "Vipond" also. Another "Wise Guy" Comment that achieves nothing.

He doesn't like me anyway. Not That I'm going to lose any Sleep over it!! I blocked him a long time ago for his Sarcastic Comments.

Botttom Line is "ADMIN" is now "Editing" any Post they consider to be out of line. i.e. Removing Portions of the Post.

If your Post is going to be "CENSORED" by "Whoever" according to THEIR Criteria or Standards, what's the sense in Posting in the first place IF it's the least bit "IFY"???

As far as I'm concerned we're all Adults on here, yet "Someone" feels that we need to be "Disciplined" every once and a while so we "Toe THEIR" Line!!

Walking on Eggshells is NOT My Style and I'm fed up with it! The days are Numbered!!

For This: *"I like talking to you. You're a good guy in my book." *I thank you William. I feel the same way about you.

Best Regards: Rick


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rick, you have been on my buddy list since the first year I joined LJ and I don't understand these attacks aimed at you! It's stupid child like playground behaviour and I thought only mature people were on this site!*

*People that stoop to this behaviour shouldn't be allowed around power tools!*


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Rick….I hope he is alright : )


----------

